# Bonefish in Bayou Texar?



## kehoe (Aug 26, 2010)

My son caught this in his cast net behind the visitor center at the mouth of Bayou Texar. Looks like a bonefish to me. What do you all think? Didnt know we had these around here.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Every now and then we get the odd bone, permit, etc up this way.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

wow that does look like a bonefish! hope you released him


----------



## Knockdown (Oct 26, 2008)

*Dr. Shipp Will Know*

Suggest you send the photo to the doctor at USA.


----------



## kehoe (Aug 26, 2010)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> wow that does look like a bonefish! hope you released him


we released him. maybe we'll have a bonefish population around here one day.


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

cool! thanks for posting!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

thats freakin awesome


----------



## BayShark (Oct 30, 2008)

*Bonefish*

Dr Shipp has confirmed that is infact a very young bonefish; he said they often get caught in the water column for months and end up here on the northern gulf; due to the the temperatures in the winter and habitat requirements they usually dont last up here long. Good Catch !! :thumbup:


----------



## rcmay (Sep 8, 2008)

BayShark said:


> Dr Shipp has confirmed that is infact a very young bonefish; he said they often get caught in the water column for months and end up here on the northern gulf; due to the the temperatures in the winter and habitat requirements they usually dont last up here long. Good Catch !! :thumbup:


do you have any way to contact Dr. Shipp? I would like to report another adolescent bonefish catch, this time in Mobile Bay.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Now that's pretty cool.


----------



## 7M (Jan 5, 2008)

NEAT!!! Looks like a bone fish to me. Now maybe someone will catch another snook up this way. Here is one link. http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f28/snook-pensacola-bay-75119/ I also remember someone caught several small snook in a cast net in Pensacola Bay. I could not find the link using the search tool.


----------

